# Sigmoidoscopy? What is is?



## jondoe (Oct 15, 2001)

What is a Sigmoidoscopy exactly? How much of the colon does it examine? Is this better/worse than other tests?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a scope they put in your colon from the anus that looks at the rectum, the part of the colon that bends (sigmoid) over from the side to the rectum and the decending colon (the left side).It is less invasive, but less complete than a colonoscopy (which is a scope that looks at the whole colon and the end of the small intestine), and is often done without the sedation that is typically given for a colonoscopy.Depending on your symptoms there may not be a need for the full colonoscopy, but enough that they want to do a Sigmoidoscopy.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sigmoid isn't that bad but it isn't nice either. Apparently it doesn't "hurt", but its uncomfortable. Having anything shoved up your back passage isn't too nicer really (unless your into that kind of thing)







They blow air into you as well. That feel weird. I didn't like that bit! I haven't had a colonoscopy so i can't comapre them. SOrry.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

After my colon resection (where they took 18 inches of colon & papaya-sized diverticular infection, hysterectomy, & appendectomy) I had 4 sigmoid procedures. They aren't that bad - it's passing the gas after the procedure is over that was painful for me. I also had formed scar tissue where the "hooked me back together" and they had to insert a deflated long balloon in that area and then inflated it to tear the scar tissue (they had to do this twice to lessen the obstruction).I don't think a sigmoid is as bad as the barium X-ray...loon


----------

